# Just Scent sample sale - what should I get?



## dixiedragon (Aug 8, 2013)

Just Scent is having a sample sale. 12 1 oz samples for $1.50 each. Any recommendations? Or non-recommendations? I want scents that will work in CP soap. Discoloration, acceleration, are fine. I just don't want scents that face really fast or morph into something yucky.

So far I have: 

Buckeye Candy
Chesnuts and Brown Sugar
Mojito Cocktail
Cherries and Cream
Becky's Vanilla

Based on comments here and on other sites.


----------



## savonierre (Aug 8, 2013)

Mojito is a great scent and you have lots of time to play with it.


----------



## heartsong (Aug 8, 2013)

I can't tell you regarding CP soaping, but I make men's M&P and colognes with the cool water...wonderfully fresh!


----------



## sweethavenarts (Aug 8, 2013)

How do you find which ones are soap safe? Do I need to go through the whole catalog?


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 8, 2013)

Umm can I have that Abercrombie and Fitch?? He's mighty cute. 
Or Acqua Di Gio.. yum! LOL

Sorry.. I got distracted.. I will take a look around more and see what they have. Never been to this site before.


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 8, 2013)

Sweethaven it says it in the descriptions.. doesn't stand out but its around the last sentence if it's safe.


----------



## sweethavenarts (Aug 8, 2013)

I can't find a way to get to the descriptions from the sample sale page. What a pain.


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah it's not a very well laid out site.. pics too big and take a while to scroll through everything. 

I went to the regular fragrances list so I could see about vanilla and if safe. You can order samples that way also.


----------



## Stakie (Aug 8, 2013)

Is there not a list of which ones are safe for soaps?


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 8, 2013)

Well, Mojito Cocktail is only available in 1 lb. Buckeye is actually in their discontinued list. But it's also only available in 1 lb, and I don't want to buy a whole pound of an FO I've never tried.


----------



## peepntom (Aug 11, 2013)

thank you!  anyone else notice mostly all these companies are in ohio?


----------

